# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Vanha Reittiopas suljetaan marraskuun lopussa

## kallio843

Hsl on tiedottanut eilen että marraskuun lopussa vanha reittiopas jää sivuun. Itse olen pitänyt enemmän vanhasta mallista. Ymmärtääkseni serverin pito ei kamalasti olisi maksanut lisää joten mielestäni tuon olisi voinut pitää niin kauan kunnes uuden toiminnot vastaavat vanhaa.

----------


## Korppi

> Hsl on tiedottanut eilen että marraskuun lopussa vanha reittiopas jää sivuun. Itse olen pitänyt enemmän vanhasta mallista. Ymmärtääkseni serverin pito ei kamalasti olisi maksanut lisää joten mielestäni tuon olisi voinut pitää niin kauan kunnes uuden toiminnot vastaavat vanhaa.


Vanha on paljo parempi, selkeämpi ja kevyempi. Uusi ei edes toimi kunnolla tabletilla.

----------


## LimoSWN

Yritän tallentaa sivustoa talteen katseltavaksi myös myöhemmin. Meinaa vain aika käydä vähiin.

https://web.archive.org/ tänne on tarkoitus tallentaa.

----------

